# About Pennsylvanians



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 24, 2005)

About Pennsylvanians...


You've never referred to Philadelphia as anything but "Philly." And
New Jersey has always been "Jersey,"

You refer to Pennsylvania as "PA" (pronounced Pee-ay). How many other
states do that?


"You guys" is a perfectly acceptable reference to a group of men & women.

You know how to respond to the question "Djeetyet?" (Didyoueatyet?)

You learned to pronounce Bryn Mawr, Wilkes-Barre, Schuylkill, Bala
Cynwyd, Duquesne & Monongahela.

You know what a "Mummer" is, and are disappointed if you can't catch
at least highlights of the parade.

You know what "Punxsutawney Phil" is, and what it means if he sees his
shadow.

The first day of buck & the first day of doe season are school holidays.

You can use the phrase "fire hall wedding reception" & not even bat an
eye.

You can't go to a wedding without hearing the "Chicken Dance," at
least one polka & either an Italian song (sung in Italian,) or "Hava
Nagila."

At least 5 people on your block have electric "candles" in all or most
of their windows all year long.

You know what a "Hex sign" is.

You know what a "State Store" is, and your out-of-state friends find
it incredulous that you can't purchase liquor at the mini-mart.

You own only 3 condiments: salt, pepper & Heinz ketchup.

Words like "hoagie," "crick," "chipped ham," "sticky buns," "shoo-fly
pie," "pierogies" & "pocketbook" actually mean something to you. 

That's P A slang . . 

You can eat cold pizza (even for breakfast) and know others who do the
same. (Those from NY find this "barbaric.")

You not only have heard of Birch Beer, but you know it comes in
several colors: Red, White, Brown, Gold.

You know several places to purchase or that serve Scrapple, Summer
Sausage (Lebanon Bologna), and Hot Bacon Dressing

You can eat a cold soft pretzel from a street vendor without fear &
enjoy it. It almost always comes with mustard.

You know the difference between a cheese steak & a pizza steak
sandwich, and know that you can't get a really good one outside PA. 

Except Atlantic City on the boardwalk.

You live for summer, when street & county fairs signal the beginning
of funnel cake season.

Customers ask the waitress for "dippy eggs" for breakfast.

You know that Blue Ball, Intercourse, Paradise, Climax, Bird-in-Hand,
Beaver, Moon, Virginville, Mars, and Slippery Rock are PA towns. (and
the first 3 were consecutive stops on the Reading RR)

You know what a township, borough, and commonwealth is. (At least you
vaguely remember.)

You can identify drivers from New York, New Jersey, or other
neighboring states by their unique & irritating driving habits.

A traffic jam is 10 cars waiting to pass a horse-drawn carriage on the
highway in Lancaster County.

You know several people who have hit deer more than once.

You carry jumper cables in your car & your female passengers know how
to use them.


You still keep kitty litter, starting fluid, de-icer, or a snowbrush
in your trunk, even if you live in the south.

Driving is always better in winter because the potholes are filled with snow.

As a kid you built snow forts and leaf piles that were taller than you
were.

Your graduating class consisted of mostly Polish, German, & Italian names.

You actually understand all this & send it on to other Pennsylvanians or former Pennsylvanians! 

YEH ! ! THAT'S "P... A" 

AND WE LOVE IT .


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2005)

oh, so true, lol! i'm proud to be from PA and if yins don't like it, too bad. i'm off to get a primanti's.


----------



## Russell (Apr 25, 2005)

Some of those are true for Jersey too.  There is a website with a whole bunch of these for different states and towns..I will post it later


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 26, 2005)

I wanna live there!


----------



## Pam Leavy (Apr 27, 2005)

I moved away from Pennsylvania when I was 8 years old.  Even I recognize some of those things.  that was more than 40 years ago!  I always thought my father invented dippy eggs.  I was very surprised when years later i discovered they had another name: Basted eggs.


I love lebanon bologna.  It has been more years than i care to think of since I've had any.

I am going to forward this post to my father and see what he thinks.

Thanks for the memories.

pam


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 27, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I wanna live there!


 
You can come visit any time sush!  Our door is always open to DC friends!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 27, 2005)

If you want, we can line you up for some great factory tours, many of which are food related.  Just last week I took my class to tour a potato chip factory.  Potato chips right  off the line, still warm.........wonderful!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pam Leavy (Apr 28, 2005)

Do they still come in those big cans?  (potato chips)


pam


----------



## luvs (Apr 28, 2005)

you mean Charles Chips, pam?http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=628


----------



## middie (Apr 28, 2005)

i wish my mom's computer was working... i have to send this to her lol.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Apr 28, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> you mean Charles Chips, pam?http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=628


 
That sure looks familiar!  I will ask my Dad if they are the ones I am thinking of.

Thanks.   pam


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 28, 2005)

I spent some time in Pittsburgh numerous  years ago and loved it.  People were nice, resturants were great.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 30, 2005)

At the Utz outlet in Hanover (at least at Christmas) you can pick out a decorative tin and they will put your choice of snack in it.  I don't see the Charles Chips around much, but maybe I don't go where tey are sold.  My personal favorite are Martin's Kettle Cooked.


----------

